# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  How does Japanese sound with an English accent ?

## Maciamo

Let's count in Japanese with a typical English pronunciation :

itchy
knee
sun
she
go
rock
nana (means "silly person" in BrE)
hatch
queue

 :Blush:

----------


## playaa

LOL you are making fun of me Maciamo, lol..

----------


## Belle

hey this may help remember all of the numbers

----------

